# soooooo cute



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I have just given havoc a corn on the cob lol and it was soooooo cute watching him eat it i was that engrosed i forgot to take a piccy lol 

will get a piccy when i give him the other half later :flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Make sure you do aswell, im loving all these skunk pics and meeting nerys's boys and girls yesterday just wants to make me see more of them, aha, thanks Joe


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

hee hee so when you getting your skunky then :lol2:

You cant meet nery's then not want to get one :lol2:

I deffo will be is doing the spider skunk act again today climbing the dog crates and atempting to climb the window :lol2:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

I think I've missed something, I'm assuming Havoc is a skunk? Incidentally, my weird teenager geek-dom is climbing back...I think Havoc was in the X-Men comics too wasn't he? I think he was a baddie...but I digress.

It's sooo adorable to watch creatures eat corn on the cob. I give baby cobs to my rats and watch them eat it like little people :2thumb:

Post some pics if you can!!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Havoc is, i presume Emmas skunk, *mutters under breath something about being jelous*

Em, if i could afford the feed for him/her and then the actual skunk i would definitly look into it! i fell in love as soon as i saw Quannah having some rice pudding type stuff in nerys's van, haha. i know my dad wouldnt agree but he doesnt agree with me getting any animals as, i quote ''youve already got the goats and with going to collage...'' but all i tend to do is sit here anyway. ha

Joe


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Havoc is, i presume Emmas skunk, *mutters under breath something about being jelous*
> 
> Em, if i could afford the feed for him/her and then the actual skunk i would definitly look into it! i fell in love as soon as i saw Quannah having some rice pudding type stuff in nerys's van, haha. i know my dad wouldnt agree but he doesnt agree with me getting any animals as, i quote ''youve already got the goats and with going to collage...'' but all i tend to do is sit here anyway. ha
> 
> Joe


Joe, that quote from your dad had me laughing out loud...how many people will ever hear 'You've already got the goats and with going to college...' That's brilliant!! :lol2:

Get the skunk. Tell your dad there are worse types of skunk to be getting than the kind you keep as a pet :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Haha to be fair my dads not the problem, i could just keep my door shut on my room and all would be fine, haha its the cost of feeding them etc. 

Joe


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Grumpymouth,

Yes, Havoc is a character from the X-Men. He is Cyclop's brother.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ooooo dint know about the x-men thingy 

i just got some piccys of him eating corn gonna upload them in a mo lol 

you will have to excuse his cage he pooed and trampled it and looks minging 

he is in one of the indoor rabbit hutches that has the pattern on the bottom an its a right biatch to get the trampled poo out of i have to jet wash it weekly :lol2:

but he does mainly only go in his cage when he is eating or i have to pop out other than that he is causing havoc round the house :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

*Piccys of him*

here we go


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Aaah Em hes gorgeous .................................so cute:flrt:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

aww how cute! i have one in the fridge actually, i may go give bam one...
good idea! lol

i bet he loved it, xmas came early lol
xx


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

aww, mega cuteness! looks like hes loving that though! haha, bless him, thanks for showing us, how old is he now?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL yeah he loved it :lol2:


I have just been on my hands an knees with a water spray scrubby sponge an a knife cleaning his cage as noticed how bad it looked from them pics 

bab mummy bad bad :blush::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> aww, mega cuteness! looks like hes loving that though! haha, bless him, thanks for showing us, how old is he now?


 
Ohhhhhhh bejebus erm.............(gets birth certificate out lol)

he will be 4 months old on the 28th :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> aww how cute! i have one in the fridge actually, i may go give bam one...
> good idea! lol
> 
> i bet he loved it, xmas came early lol
> xx


 :lol2: i thought you meant a Skunk. Hope Bam is feeling 100% skunkylicious again Poor baby


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: i thought you meant a Skunk. Hope Bam is feeling 100% skunkylicious again Poor baby


 
LOOOOL shell i just read it back and does look like that too 


awwww naughty luce keeping bam in the fridge hee hee :lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: i thought you meant a Skunk. Hope Bam is feeling 100% skunkylicious again Poor baby


 
LOLOL:lol2: Yes i do tend to keep a stock up of them chilled ready for if she wants a friend haha, not really...

and thank you, she seems to deff be feeling 100% lol she keeps leaping of the sofa arms!! its not like she thought ahh how do i get down, and then fell... she is actually jumping off, running back round, up on to the sofa, on to the arm, and jumping off lol, and shes been doing it for the last 10 mins!! haha

x


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

aww bless so hes stil a widdllebabyy, haha lucy atleast shes back to skunk naughtyness then


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

hee hee i have some more pics he pinched a bone off one of the dogs through the puppy gate just uploading them now :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

here are the other pics lol cheek skunky :lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

:flrt:awww bless him!! those teeth are a, mum if u take this off me you will feel the pain lol that goes for the dogs too! sorta display :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> :flrt:awww bless him!! those teeth are a, mum if u take this off me you will feel the pain lol that goes for the dogs too! sorta display :lol2:


oh yes i went close to take the pics when i realised i was there he stomped and chased me off :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

:lol2:in true skunky style! haha


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

OH yes definately lol 

gonna have to get some pics of him being spider skunk too 


he has worked out if he climbs the dog crates he can get on the fire shelf.........window sill and top of the exo terra :lol2:

only thing he aint climbed yet is the suggy cage :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> only thing he aint climbed yet is the suggy cage :lol2::lol2:


 :lol2::lol2: i cant wait for that!! lol they dont like jon breathing on them, nevermind a skunk climbing their bars!! lol

i was playing with the two at jons work (suggys) and they are actually so cute!! :flrt:until one decided it didnt want the plum from my hand anymore, it just wanted my hand haha:devil:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> :lol2::lol2: i cant wait for that!! lol they dont like jon breathing on them, nevermind a skunk climbing their bars!! lol
> 
> i was playing with the two at jons work (suggys) and they are actually so cute!! :flrt:until one decided it didnt want the plum from my hand anymore, it just wanted my hand haha:devil:


 
LOL he climbed the inside of the crate next to the suggys the other night an one of them was shouting at him made him jump and fall into the dog blankets lol 

Yeah they can be quiet evil when they want to be can suggys :lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

lol bless him, i bet he was like huh?! this cage is shouting at meee!!  lol xx


----------



## shelley_draven (Jul 5, 2008)

soooo cute!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL yeah he thought shite they are like mi mum shouting havoc NO LOL not that he listens haha 


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL im sat here laffing me head off about the pm you sent me 

1st time havoc did it loud loud he shocked himself as much as me and the dogs :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

hahaha!!! it really was so funny, as i was typing the pm i was pi:censor:sing myself lauging lol
bless her, i bet she didnt know what she was even doing!:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL its soooooooo funny when they do it its like the dogs when they do they look at their bums as if to say did that come out of there :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey Grumpymouth,
> 
> Yes, Havoc is a character from the X-Men. He is Cyclop's brother.


Booyah!! It's amazing what a 29-year old mind retains from one's youth...obviously well spent if I can still remember it now :lol2:


----------

